
Glenn Gould and Leonard Bernstein: Bach's Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D Minor - DanBC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZX_XCYokQo
======
DanBC
I'm submitting this because it's a great example of educational content on TV
- people who know what they're doing and who are given the freedom to talk
about it and demonstrate it direct to camera.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonard_Bernstein](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonard_Bernstein)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glenn_Gould](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glenn_Gould)

